# Bugatti Replicas?



## Das Awesome (Sep 27, 2014)

Got some funny pics of wannabe Bugatti's? :laugh:

http://www.gtspirit.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Buggati-Veyron-Replica-4.jpg

http://www.masini.ro/imagini/articole/18598/big/replica-bugatti-veyron-scoasa-la-vanzare.jpg

http://missmatildablog.com/wp-content/uploads/bugatti1.jpg


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, no comment. Talk about wannabes.  Haha.

Here's one that looks decent. It's made by a Mexican out of a Passat! Not bad.
http://fakti.bg/avto/93200-kak-ot-vw-passat-se-pravi-bugatti-veyron


----------



## Das Awesome (Sep 27, 2014)

Not bad...

Some of the funniest juan's ive seen are made out of Honda Civics!!


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

chris2more said:


> Why make that B look so sad do'nt you love your girls.


What? :what:


----------



## Eagle Eye 22 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah... I think I'll stick to the real thing


----------

